# Finally the car is painted



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Here she is back in effect,Hope you like it,I had the lip painted to see how it looks and I like it,Not that good at the camra angles so I hope it still looks nice to ya.Comments always appreciated thank you.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

is that a sunny front end?


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> is that a sunny front end?


yup


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

how much was that, if you have aim or aol hit me up at xmadadhalluidhx


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> how much was that, if you have aim or aol hit me up at xmadadhalluidhx


AIM TREYDEE007


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

mad nice ride


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

A gift from the heavens  very nice :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot97ser (May 13, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> A gift from the heavens  very nice :thumbup:


Haha^ Looks good man.


----------

